# Topics > Holograms >  Hello Barbie Hologram, holographic toy, Mattel, Inc., El Segundo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Mattel, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "So, Barbie’s a Hologram Now. Oh, and She Responds to Your Voice"

by Tim Moynihan 
February 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hello Barbie Hologram | New toy for 2017 | Toy Fair

Published on Feb 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hello Barbie Hologram demo - Is this creepy or cool? Let us know!

Published on Mar 23, 2017




> At Toy Fair 2017 we got a demo of the brand new Hello Barbie Hologram and now we need your help - Is This CREEPY or COOL? Leave a comment below and let us know. Thanks.
> 
> Here is all the info -
> 
> Hello Barbie™ Hologram (FGN84)6+ years 
> 
> The product shown at New York Toy Fair is just a glimpse into what the final product will be. 
> 
> Hello Barbie Hologram combines the power of artificial intelligence with the fun of an expressive holographic character, giving girls an entirely new way to engage with Barbie throughout the day.
> ...

----------

